# Some Sort Of Peacock Or Other?



## TripleCorojo (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi folks. I just picked up this fish in the "Mixed Peacock" tank at a LFS because I had never seen one like this. I'm not even sure it's a "peacock" by definition. It's body shape is that of a peacock but markings is much different than I've seen. Perhaps some sort of Hap? It has fewer vertical bars and they are very dark and defined. Bluish on the face and forehead, blue hue on the body with reddish bottom fins and whitish dorsal with red on top. The only other fish I've had that comes close is the "Deep Water Hap". Any idea what I have here?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Protomelas "Taiwan Reef", probably hormoned for temporary color, a dubious practice. A Malawi "Hap" by common reference.


----------



## TripleCorojo (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you. I've had him for about 3 weeks. So far the red has reduced intensity but it remains, and he still has a blue face with blue tinted body. The tank is about 80% peacock with a large dominant male. He fits in well with no unusual aggression towards others nor does he get picked on so he's a keeper.


----------



## TripleCorojo (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, not only is the fish not hormoned but he's actually developing into one of my best fish. When I first put him in the tank his color began to soften but as he's grown he is now beginning to light up. You can see his electric blue face, white forehead and orange fins but what's hard to see in the pic is that his body is beginning to turn yellow. He is not overly aggressive but aggressive enough to fit in nicely with his tank mates. Very good purchase at around $12 or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like you got a great deal on a very nice Taiwan Reef. :thumb:


----------

